# router bit for shelf bracket



## skidiot (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,
I am trying to make a simple wall shelf with wood brackets. A long time ago I did this and I had a router bit that would bore a small hole then make a hidden slot. You would put the screw in the wall and drop the bracket with this slot over the screw to hang the shelf on the wall. I havent been able to find this bit locally. And I dont even know what to call it to order one online. I have found keyhole bits, but I think they are too big. The hole is 3/8". Or am I thinking wrong.
Thanks
Skidiot


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_keyhl.html


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Here are a few different sizes that amana offers. 
https://www.toolstoday.com/p-5070-keyhole-router-bits.aspx?refresh=true


----------



## skidiot (Jun 2, 2008)

HI,
Ok, thanks for the info.


----------

